# thorn trees



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What do y'all use to kill these little trees.I just acquired a place that they are gonna take over if i dont do something.Would rather spot spray now as hire dozer later.


----------



## duramax (Dec 18, 2010)

Cut them off, then use tordon-rtu. Just soak the stump.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Garlon RTU is the name of the chemical that the utility (Hydro) companies use here in Ontario, and the RTU means ready to use... it is very potent stuff


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

For Hedge (Osage orange ) Black Locus. Etc we use Tordon cut low to ground and cover the stumps. Too many times sprayed trees will come back.


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

If you are talking black locust, use Surmount. Once ounce per gallon of water and spot spray. We are getting a near 100% kill rate. Now these are under 3' tall not sure how tall you are talking about


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bluefarmer, When I cut small or young trees (under 10 feet) I just use straight glyphosate(no dilution). I use a plastic bottle with cap (plastic ketchup/mustard bottle like in restaurants) that I bought at walmart filled with glyphosate and after cutting I immediately cover the the stump with squirts of the straight gly. The fresh cut immediately absorbs the gly and never suckers out. It has worked on every kind of tree for me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

i don't know the real name but around here we call them thorny locusts.A mature tree has actual seed pods up to a foot long,from how it sounds i better start strengthening my back,thought maybe i could spot spray with something.Most of these trees are about three foot high. appreciate all the info.


----------

